# Once Upon a Time - recreate your OnePass for 9/25/16



## jasonander (Jan 9, 2005)

The season premiere for Once Upon a Time on 9/25 isn't picked up by my old OnePass. I had to recreate it for the new episode to record. My old OnePass has the description in Spanish for no apparent reason. ¡Ay, caramba! This Rovi guide data transition sure is one big clusterf***.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

jasonander said:


> The season premiere for Once Upon a Time on 9/25 isn't picked up by my old OnePass. I had to recreate it for the new episode to record. My old OnePass has the description in Spanish for no apparent reason. ¡Ay, caramba! This Rovi guide data transition sure is one big clusterf***.


Thanks for the heads up. My old one pass description is now also in Spanish.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

weaver said:


> Thanks for the heads up. My old one pass description is now also in Spanish.


If you look carefully in Search there will be two Once Upon a Time entries, on in Spanish and one in English. You have to delete your OP and recreate it to get the English version.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Gracias 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I had to re-create mine with "Once Upon a Time: Evil Reigns Once More" in order to get the new episodes. The old OnePass doesn't show the new season.


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> I had to re-create mine with "Once Upon a Time: Evil Reigns Once More" in order to get the new episodes. The old OnePass doesn't show the new season.


Yep Same thing for me. I had a similar problem with Survivor. In the past I didn't need the "sub title" or season name it would just pick up the new season no problem. Coming from Series 2 boxes to Roamio this part sure seems like a step backwards.

I have notifications set on this thread to keep me on top of all the issues.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

rgrounds said:


> Yep Same thing for me. I had a similar problem with Survivor. In the past I didn't need the "sub title" or season name it would just pick up the new season no problem. Coming from Series 2 boxes to Roamio this part sure seems like a step backwards.
> 
> I have notifications set on this thread to keep me on top of all the issues.


This has nothing to do with your switch from Series 2 to Roamio. This has to do with TiVo's switch from Gracenote date to Rovi data. Hopefully they'll iron out some of these issues quickly.


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> This has nothing to do with your switch from Series 2 to Roamio. This has to do with TiVo's switch from Gracenote date to Rovi data. Hopefully they'll iron out some of these issues quickly.


I figured that the issue might have been the Rovi data. But since my hardware transition happened about the same time as the Rovi acquisition. Thanks for the info.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

This is actually kind of annoying as if you want to set up a streaming pass, you need both the Spanish (seasons 1 to 4) and the English (5 and up) OnePasses.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

My OnePass for "Once Upon A Time" showed up in Spanish so I did not get last night's episode. Worse yet, when I did a search for "Once Upon A Time" the only result was the one in Spanish. I think an earlier reply indicated that you had to search including the episode name. I found it easier to merely find next Sunday's episode in the Guide and create a OnePass from it. You'd think that Rovi had never managed a data migration before.


----------



## jcollinsj1222 (Sep 27, 2016)

I was surprised that it did not record and my One Pass was in Spanish. I searched for upcoming episodes and it said there were none for the next two weeks. I had to delete my original One Pass and scroll to next Sunday's schedule and create a new one using the guide. I missed the first one, which sucks....but thanks to you others that posted, so I know I am not going crazy.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

jcollinsj1222 said:


> I missed the first one, which sucks....but thanks to you others that posted, so I know I am not going crazy.


You can watch it here: http://abc.go.com/shows/once-upon-a-time/episode-guide/season-06/1-once-upon-a-time-the-savior

I think you might need to log in with a cable subscription to watch. (So if you're OTA you may be out of luck.)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Heads up. I just had to re-create this OnePass a second time.

The new OP I created a week or two ago isn't scheduled to record anything anymore.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Heads up. I just had to re-create this OnePass a second time.
> 
> The new OP I created a week or two ago isn't scheduled to record anything anymore.


It looks like they fixed the original season pass so that it contains seasons 1 through 5 and all future episodes of season 6 (except first episode).


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Heads up. I just had to re-create this OnePass a second time.
> 
> The new OP I created a week or two ago isn't scheduled to record anything anymore.


Wish I had visited the Tivo forums yesterday.

We're two weeks into the new "Once Upon A Time" season and my Tivo hasn't recorded either episode. After the first week I deleted the OnePass that showed no upcoming episodes and created a new one that showed two upcoming episodes. Then sometime after that the Guide data appears to have been changed, presumably so that the series id for "Once Upon A Time" matched the original OnePass that I deleted, thereby rendering the new OnePass that I created useless. Well fool me once... this time I created yet another new OnePass for "Once Upon A Time", but I didn't delete the old one. Let's see if I've outsmarted the Tivo/Rovi morons or if they manage to create yet another series id for "Once Upon A Time."

I'm gonna date myself now, but I remember a time when DVR's actually recorded shows.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Cable subscribers should be able to watch last night's Once Upon A Time here: http://abc.go.com/shows/once-upon-a-time/episode-guide/season-06/2-a-bitter-draught

I noticed about 25 minutes into the episode that my TiVo wasn't recording it, so I started a manual recording (and created yet another One Pass). Today I watched the first half on abc.go.com and at some point tonight I'll watch the second half on my TiVo. (So I can skip the commercials. Wow, it was annoying to watch the episode online!)


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

well this thread explains what my wife was talking about.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Grrr. I just noticed that episode 2 did not record. I recreated my Season Pass (again) so that episode 3 will record. Episode 2 will be free on abc.go.com 8 days after the broadcast, so I can download that Monday and then (hopefully) be back on track.

Thanks a lot Rovi. In case you don't know, the whole point of TiVo is so I don't have to babysit the TV or pay any attention to broadcast schedules.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Lurker1 said:


> Grrr. I just noticed that episode 2 did not record. I recreated my Season Pass (again) so that episode 3 will record. Episode 2 will be free on abc.go.com 8 days after the broadcast, so I can download that Monday and then (hopefully) be back on track.
> 
> Thanks a lot Rovi. In case you don't know, the whole point of TiVo is so I don't have to babysit the TV or pay any attention to broadcast schedules.


Same thing happened to me.

For those with an Apple TV, the ABC app also currently has Episode 2. (If you can stand watching all the commercials).


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess it says a lot that Tivo missed 3 episodes before I noticed. (Got the season premiere after first seeing this thread but never thought I'd have to change the OP yet again.) Usually I stick with a show to the very end, no matter how miserable it makes me, so thanks, Tivo, for finally giving me reason to drop this mess of a show!


----------

